# 5GB RAM oder 4GB RAM



## Xayfer (1. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend,
Ich habe ein Frage bezüglich DDR2-Ram.
Und zwar habe ich zur zeit in 4 Steckplätzen (1. und 2 im DC -Pc2 5300) 2x1 GB ddr2-333mhz ram Bausteine und in dem 3. ein 2 GB DDR2-333mhz (pc2 5300).
Also bleibt ja noch der 4.Steckplatz frei und ich habe von einem Freund die Möglichkeit, dass ich noch ein 1Gb Ram DDR2-266 MHZ (PC2 4200) (habe 3 davon)
Nun weiß ich nicht, ob sich das lohnt, weil ich nicht sicher bin oder meine gehört zu haben (ja blödes Halbwissen), dass die andren Rams dann automatisch runtertakten. Selbst wenn sie es tun würden, wär das ein großer Performance Verlust oder sollte ich bei 4GB bleiben?
MFG! und Danke


----------



## negert (1. Juni 2010)

Xayfer schrieb:


> (habe 3 davon)


 
Also hättest du nachher 4gleiche mit 1GB oder


----------



## Xayfer (1. Juni 2010)

negert schrieb:


> Also hättest du nachher 4gleiche mit 1GB oder



ne, also habe 3 insgesamt (1 wäre verbaut, 2 noch übrig) sorry für die Verwirrung


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2010)

Bleib bei 4GB


----------



## Xayfer (1. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bleib bei 4GB


Eine Begründung wär ganz nett, ich will auch wissen warum 
Danke


----------



## negert (1. Juni 2010)

Weil dir die 5GB nicht mehr Leistung bringen als die momentanen 4GB. Ausser du machst extreme Foto oder Videobearbeitungen. Oder erstellst riesige, aufwendige 3D Modelle.

Wenn du mehr von uns wissen willst wärs ganz nett wenn du uns sagen könntest was du für ein System hast. Und was du dir von den 5GB erhoffst


----------



## amdintel (1. Juni 2010)

das ist lächerlich ,
fotos bearbeitet ich dir auch mit meinem 10 alten Bookj 256 MB Ram locker  98se.

-ram
die höheren werden deswegen  auf die langsameren runter getaktet , damit es keinen crash gibt .

z.b. :4 x 4 bringt einen enormen Leistungs Schub wenn man 4 GB als Ram Disk nutzt und die Temp Files darauf auslagert  weil der Ram um etliches schneller ist als eine HDD


----------



## negert (1. Juni 2010)

> das ist lächerlich ,
> fotos bearbeitet ich dir auch mit meinem 10 alten Bookj 256 MB Ram locker 98se.


Die Fotos möcht ich sehen

Dann bearbeite mal HDR Foto einer D300 (ich hatte Files die über 100MB gross waren)

Falls der TO nun aber ne Mittelformat Hasselblad mit Digitalem Rückteil hat das 40MP auflöst sind da durchaus locker 100MB pro Foto drin. Vielleicht macht der TO gerne Panoramen und so braucht er das 3-10fache
Ausserdem muss ja Photoshop laufen. Und wenn er daneben auch noch Bridge offen hat sind deine 256MB bei weitem überschritten.


----------



## Xayfer (1. Juni 2010)

negert schrieb:


> Weil dir die 5GB nicht mehr Leistung bringen als die momentanen 4GB. Ausser du machst extreme Foto oder Videobearbeitungen. Oder erstellst riesige, aufwendige 3D Modelle.
> 
> Wenn du mehr von uns wissen willst wärs ganz nett wenn du uns sagen könntest was du für ein System hast. Und was du dir von den 5GB erhoffst


 Restliches System:
Phenom II x4 940 BE (C2)
HD 4870 1Gb
MB: Gigabyte ma720 US3
und eben die beiden RAM varianten

Ach erhoffen tu ich mir nicht viel hab sie eben geschenkt bekommen und ich dachte ich steck die lieber rein, bevor sie noch rumliegen. Dachte vielleicht, dass dadurch Programme, der Startvorgang u.ä etwas schneller werden, wobei ich da nicht allzu viel zu bemängeln habe.
MFG


----------



## negert (1. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das der PC dadurch schneller wird.
Auch sonst würde dir eine RAM aufstockung von 4 auf 5GB wenig bringen.
Erst 8GB *könnte* einteressant werden


----------



## amdintel (1. Juni 2010)

4 oder 8 GB ist egal 
8 macht nur bei einer Ram Disk sinn wenn man den pagefiles.sys
dahin nein verschiebt


----------



## NCphalon (1. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub wenn du dir en "richtiges" 2x2GB Kit mit mind. 800MHz holst merkste mehr als mit dem Gepansche^^


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn Du den einen zusätzlichen, aber langsameren einbaust, dann hast Du im Endeffekt im Zweifel eher nen Nachteil, weil dann alle Riegel runterkaten. Vlt läuft der sogar nicht mal korrekt - manche Boards/CPUs verlangen mind 667MHz.

Aber selbst, wenn der Riegel probemlos eingebunden werden kann: das 1MB mehr bringt Dir nur bei ganz wenigen Dingen etwas, wenn überhaupt. 

Und wenn Du kein 64bit.-Windows hast, bringt es Dir so oder so nix: da gehen maximal 4GB


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würde da eher auf Dual-Channel setzen, bringt mehr.


----------



## Biosman (2. Juni 2010)

es gibt ddr2 ram mit 266 mhz? °_°


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2010)

@Biosman ja der 533 ist  gar  nicht so exotisch, es gab am Anfang sogar 200MHz, der langsammer war als DDR1^^ aber üblich waren dann 533/667

DDR-SDRAM ? Wikipedia

@TE ich würde mal sagen einfach mal Probieren


----------

